# A Social Darwinist Speaks and Murders



## caddy (Nov 13, 2007)

A Social Darwinist Speaks and Murders


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 13, 2007)

taking it to its conclusive action and....


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 13, 2007)

God help us, his actions are consistent with his worldview...


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 13, 2007)

Strange side note.... most athiests I've met were geeky Star Trek types with thick glasses and asthma. Definite candidates for culling from a darwinist point of view.


----------

